# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  W. Reno & Meridian

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Bellaboo

South of I-40 and Meridian, on the west side is the Holiday Inn West and accross the street is the Ramada Inn. 

Not sure if I'm doing this correct here...?

----------


## Pete

Yes, input is appreciated.

We'll go back and label the maps by editing the first post in the thread.

----------


## ljbab728

The hotel under construction on the north side of I40 and east of Meridian is a Howard Johnsons.

----------

